# Think flushing ewes is necessary???



## Homesteading (Aug 12, 2013)

Has anyone not flushed ewes and still gotten good results?   Have Suffolk cross.  Had hair sheep and never flushed them.  Last year I had to grain all fall and winter cause hay had no nutrients in hay because of draught.  
     I did start giving them a small amount of grain but the fields are so rich because of all the rain.  They've put on extra pounds in the last month with just grass/weeds.
     Should I give CDT shots now before they get preggers.  Thanks for info.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Two of my ewes had twins on the same day--May 25, 2012. Fall 2012 I flushed them with the same amount of grain. I don't remember their BCS. I believe I gave them 1/2 lb of grain per head per day for 17 days pre-breeding, and another 17 days after the ram was turned in. These ewes were both bred, one had a single on March 1, 2013 and the other had triplets March 7, 2013. The purpose of flushing is to increase the likelihood of multiple births. It works on thin ewes the best (ewes in good condition or fat don't have successful results) because it tricks their body into thinking they have access to better nutrition and the environment is capable of handling 2-3 lambs, so their body releases multiple eggs to be fertilized. So flushing for me was successful, but at the same time, it wasn't lol. In the past, I'm sure we have and haven't flushed ewes at my neighbor's farm with his flock but I can't really remember.

The CD/T vaccine is given 30 days (4-6 weeks) before the ewes lamb. That way it is fresh in the ewe's system and the antibodies will be put in the milk (especially the colostrum) to protect the lambs against the diseases until they receive their first CD/T vaccine at 30 days (4-6 weeks) and a booster about a month later.

edited to clarify what I was saying.


----------



## Homesteading (Aug 14, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Flushing ewes works only on ewes who are thin.
> 
> And CD/T should be given 30 days pre-lambing.


Ram is with ewes who delivered 50% twins and 50% singles last year.  All have nice weight right now.  Hoping for ram to start his business in Sept.  So I don't have a 30 day window for CDT shots.  Wait till lambs are born you think?


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it really depends on the condition of the ewes. If they have a little a bit of cover already I don't think it helps. For the thinner or less thrifty ewes it helps IMO.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with BrownSheep. It depends on the condition of the ewes. In Wales the grass usually grows VERY fast during the summer as there is plenty of rain and it is fairly cool. Last 2 years the weather was too wet and quite cold so the grass grew poorly and the ewes fattened less. This year has been both warm and wet and the ewes are positively plump. 

I never 'flush' them and have very high pregnancy rates (only 1 out of 30 failed to conceive last year and she was positively fat).

If there are skinny ewes then giving them extra food for the few weeks prior to introducing the ram should increase the pregnancy rate,but only the skinny ones as being too fat reduces fertility,too.

Use 2 rams,one after the other,as all ewe/ram combinations don't work,and also make sure the ram is very well fed and well endowed!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in the same camp of flush if needed. It will be wasted grain on fit or big ewes.
When I did vaccines I did them about 2 weeks before they lambed so the lambs get some coverage. Or so I was told.

But I haven't given vaccines in years.  Haven't had any issues that the vaccines would of helped.  I would like to find the old vaccine for foot rot but I don't think they make it anymore.  

With the cooler weather I wouldn't be surprised if your ewes came into estrus earlier. Unless you aren't in an area where it's been so wet and cool.


----------



## Homesteading (Aug 17, 2013)

The weather has been all over the place in Michigan.  The ram did his job well last year got 9 lambs out of 6 ewe lambs.  Ram is even larger than last year and has put the pounds as well as ewes with this last pasture.  He is 250+ to big to weight.  Ewes look well, not fat but putting on weight.  
     The CDT I gave to them this spring when their lambs were 6-8 wks old.  Unclear if the cover will be go till next spring or I needed to do before they get preggers.  
     Ram not showing interest yet put hoping Sept he will get the job done for Jan./Feb lambs!!
  I have been giving them a cupped handful each of grain.  Thinking about stopping cause next week their going to the neighbors to mow a really nice thick lawn.  Mostly dark green grass few weeds.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 17, 2013)

We don't flush...and every winter....lambs arrive


----------

